# The Killer (a new ongoing group book)



## Damaged Eagle

The killer stalked the murky late night streets intent on seeking her next victim. The thrill and obsession of the hunt was like a insatiable hunger that burned deep in her psyche. The screams and struggles of her prior victims resonated like a symphony through her thoughts as she stopped at the corner of a busy wind swept street. The downtown area was a lush hunting ground for this mistress of death. 

*****SMILE*****




(Feel free to add the next paragraph or even sentence.)


----------



## defcon4

She was known as BJ Queen, luring the gullible with her lush Botox lips and Silicone teats.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Her parents had given her the name Bobbi Joe in memory of her well to do grandparents who had left her a sizable fortune. With it she lead a lifestyle few enjoyed and allowed her to dress the part of the huntress that she had become. She was dressed seductively in her long dark coat, short skirt, and tall leather boots, to attract the attention of her prey as they sought to catch glimpses of her long smooth legs. Her raven hair was pulled back to display her high cheekbones and the long lashes encompassing the deep charcoal eyes that could steal a mans soul. Little did they realize that this alluring temptation was the trap that would lead to an untimely demise as this 'queen' of terror prowled the streets..

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## defcon4

But a gumshoe was on her trail determined to prevail.


----------



## skye

Lordee....

ok....as long as you like books...real books....paper books like I do

no computer no kindkle no shit

paper books only


----------



## skye

one more

thing

does anybody read at all?

does anybody owns a real book library here?

just one of you?

one ?

Lord I know the answer already 

spare me the awful answer


----------



## Damaged Eagle

His name was Decimus Connelly. His assignment to detective on the force was so recent that he was still moving into the room he was assigned with the fresh paint of his name and title still drying on the glass paned door. Though he had proven himself on the streets for the last ten years his colleagues appeared to be taking grime pleasure in the extreme difficulty the case presented to their fellow detective. Never well liked he had always been one step ahead of his fellow officers hence his recent appointment. Even with no leads he was determined to solve this case.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

skye said:


> one more
> 
> thing
> 
> does anybody read at all?
> 
> does anybody owns a real book library here?
> 
> just one of you?
> 
> one ?
> 
> Lord I know the answer already
> 
> spare me the awful answer








Actually I own an extensive library.

I'm sorry you don't wish to contribute.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL

Damaged Eagle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> one more
> 
> thing
> 
> does anybody read at all?
> 
> does anybody owns a real book library here?
> 
> just one of you?
> 
> one ?
> 
> Lord I know the answer already
> 
> spare me the awful answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I own an extensive library.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't wish to contribute.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
Click to expand...


Don't let her bother you.  That woman has some serious problems.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

ChrisL said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> one more
> 
> thing
> 
> does anybody read at all?
> 
> does anybody owns a real book library here?
> 
> just one of you?
> 
> one ?
> 
> Lord I know the answer already
> 
> spare me the awful answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I own an extensive library.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't wish to contribute.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let her bother you.  That woman has some serious problems.
Click to expand...







No problem at all.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> Lordee....
> 
> ok....as long as you like books...real books....paper books like I do
> 
> no computer no kindkle no shit
> 
> paper books only


Actually, I hate electronic "books" I like to hold a book, flip the pages.. My wife has two Kindles, one iPad and she even uses her iPhone for reading. I can't stand those things. I buy books but it is harder and harder to find older publications since business wise it is not too profitable to rerun production. Guess what prices I pay for sought after books at the online antiquary, if they are available at all. Just recently, I mean in the past year I got books from South Africa, Australia, India and England. Some were in the mail for a month.


----------



## defcon4

Damaged Eagle said:


> His name was Decimus Connelly. His assignment to detective on the force was so recent that he was still moving into the room he was assigned with the fresh paint of his name and title still drying on the glass paned door. Though he had proven himself on the streets for the last ten years his colleagues appeared to be taking grime pleasure in the extreme difficulty the case presented to their fellow detective. Never well liked he had always been one step ahead of his fellow officers hence his recent appointment. Even with no leads he was determined to solve this case.


Decimus was no stranger to violence himself. After high school he enlisted in the Army and went through rigorous training to become an Airborne Ranger but it was not the only endeavor where he became the master of combat. He did not reenlist but to satisfy his adventurous desires he joined "La Legion Etrangere." It was in the Legion where he honed his skills achieving mastery from jungle survival to desert warfare building up tremendous endurance and extensive knowledge of weaponry. After serving in various theaters of wars, Decimus left the Legion and went back to school making good use of his GI Bill eligibility and earned his PhD in psychology while on the beat pulling night shifts. His fluent French served him well as a detective, he could easily pass as a Canuk dispelling any suspicion among the dubious elements of the underground sewers of the metropolis.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

They meet in the crowded late evening streets of New Orleans quite accidentally. He was observing a couple, if one would call them that, as they completed a transaction of mutual agreement. As he turned she was there in all her glory and spilled coffee down her front side. As compensation he invited her to the nearest café to clean up then talk over a cappuccino while interest being more than that. She was lovely so they spent some time talking and during the conversation she discovered who was stalker of the hunter at the local PD. This new twist brought about excitement and thrill to the hunters life as thoughts of how she could use this handsome detective to her own ends vice the twisted end she had intended for him when first meeting him.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## defcon4

The blood started to run faster in BJ's veins as her heart was pounding with the excitement of the huntress and the desire of a woman "what a beautiful specimen of men" she thought as she touched his biceps casually. Her purring of a magnificent cat sounded comfortable and peaceful in the unsuspecting detective's ears. He enjoyed the beautiful woman's company forgetting about his quest and the Bourbon they were sipping filled him with warmness, making his head light. It was a mild beautiful evening and the light breeze caressed his face. He wished they were out on the Bayou on his slowly rocking boat-house where the noise of the city is reduced to a faint buzz and the full moon covered the surroundings with an eerie light.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

The first kiss was long and lingering as they settled into the second floor bungalow only a block down the street. The evening hot and sweaty as their bodies mingled in the warm evening breeze that wafted through the open window. Some hours later they lay entwined and oblivious to the world around them as they slept like the dead from exhaustion. In the early morning they parted after a light breakfast at a street café and an exchange of personal information. The evening lingered with both as they left to seek information, though only one knew, what it was they sought. 

*****LECHEROS GRIN*****




(We can't be to explicit now... can we?)


----------



## defcon4

Decimus was staring at the horrifying pictures on the cork board but did not see them. Last night… the night of pleasure was vividly dancing before his eyes. This was the first time, since least year, when his beautiful wife and two young children tragically died in a fiery car accident, that he felt more than just sexual desire for a woman. He never forgave himself for that accident. They were to go for a family weekend to his in-laws to their Texas ranch. He chose to stay behind to finish reports, what were important to wrap up the last case he worked on, but there was no real urgency. The truth is that he did not get along with the in-laws what wasn't his fault, they just wanted somebody better established financially for their daughter than a cop. His heart was pounding faster as he remembered BJ's hot body pressing to his, her warm breath on his neck, her faint moans of pleasure. The shrill of his phone snatched him back to the reality of his office and the pictures on the cork board. The chief was calling, he wanted an update about the investigation since he was pressed by the mayor.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Decimus attempted to sort out his thoughts and neaten his suit as he headed towards the chiefs office. It didn't help much but made him feel better as he arrived. Knocking on the door there was a gruff bark of 'enter', which he immediately did to be confronted by the chief's back. As he stood at attention the chief slowly twisted around as they mutually appraised each other.
The chief was a big man of mixed descent who'd been in the force for nearly thirty years. There was a slight wave to his raven hair with permanently tanned skin, which only darkened slightly when he did have the opportunity to catch some sun, and the deep brown eyes. the chief was impressive and not a man to be trifled with but he was Decimus'  friend for a number of years now and was part of the reason for the his resent promotion to homicide. However at this moment the chief was obviously not impressed with what he saw since he rolled his eyes.
"What the hell am I supposed to tell the mayor about this case Deck?" Demanded the chief.
"Uh.h.h..." started Decimus as his friends face reddened in anger. Then quickly added, "There are no new leads."
What the hell does that mean?" Roared the chief and before Decimus could reply, "And what the hell happened to you? Deck you look like you just got mugged."
"I haven't had time to change." Replied Decimus.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## defcon4

BJ stepped out of the shower and let the pearls of water running down on her apple shaped, firm breasts, flat abdomen and long muscular thighs. She glanced at the wall sized mirror and was pleased with what she saw with the exception of the scar on her neck. She was thirty-five and found herself thinking with fondness of the handsome, well built middle aged man who called himself Deck last night. He was different from her previous acquaintances and his eyes betrayed a deep wound in his heart. She slipped into a short bath robe, grabbed the newspaper along with a glass of lemonade and went outside to sit in her favorite lounge chair on the terrace. Her thoughts shifted to the horrifying night when she was raped by four thugs and was left for dead in the alley just off of Bourbon street. Her eyes sparked with anger and disgust. The police closed the investigation after a year when it went cold. She hated the cops for that, she wanted justice. It was then when she started to prowl in the night looking for her assaulters. She caught up with three of them and had one more to catch up with who was very elusive since his partners were murdered. She felt satisfaction when she cut their throats as they did it to her but the revenge was not sweet, she felt guilt creeping up on her.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Her most recent vengeance had revealed the last clue she needed for the most illusive of the four though and she had come to far to stop. This prey would be the hardest for he was the leader and lived under tight security in a well to do neighborhood. The others had only been paid body guards for this repugnant filth.

*****SMILE*****




Sorry not feeling up to this today. Tired and a little ill.


----------



## defcon4

Damaged Eagle said:


> Sorry not feeling up to this today. Tired and a little ill.


 Rest and get well, after all it is Sunday!


----------



## Damaged Eagle

She sat on her balcony as her maid set her tea on the Italian marble patio table as she contemplated what to do. The plan required depth and deception to lure her prey into the open. An understanding of his patterns which could take weeks of study was her first thoughts. She already knew some of those patterns as she sipped her tea and shooed the maid away. His breakfast seven every morning at Raoul's with a workout at the exclusive club down the street afterwards Monday through Saturday. Then attending to his father's business downtown until four in the afternoon with lunch on the premises. Then home to clean and change for his varying evening excursions. This generally meant a night at Club La Rochelle which his family also owned and where she first meet this slime.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## ChrisL

Wow!  This is turning into a pretty steamy and sexy story.  Me likey!   I'll have to give it some thought and make a contribution later on when I have some extra time.


----------



## jon_berzerk

skye said:


> one more
> 
> thing
> 
> does anybody read at all?
> 
> does anybody owns a real book library here?
> 
> just one of you?
> 
> one ?
> 
> Lord I know the answer already
> 
> spare me the awful answer



*does anybody owns a real book library here?*

i do


----------



## defcon4

jon_berzerk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> one more
> 
> thing
> 
> does anybody read at all?
> 
> does anybody owns a real book library here?
> 
> just one of you?
> 
> one ?
> 
> Lord I know the answer already
> 
> spare me the awful answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *does anybody owns a real book library here?*
> 
> i do
Click to expand...

I am not sure if I can call it a library but 80 linear foot shelving is packed with books.


----------



## G.T.

Im gunna read this story on air on my podcast tnite. Sweet


----------



## jon_berzerk

defcon4 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> one more
> 
> thing
> 
> does anybody read at all?
> 
> does anybody owns a real book library here?
> 
> just one of you?
> 
> one ?
> 
> Lord I know the answer already
> 
> spare me the awful answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *does anybody owns a real book library here?*
> 
> i do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure if I can call it a library but 80 linear foot shelving is packed with books.
Click to expand...



i love old books have collected them since i was a kid


----------



## defcon4

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****CHUCKLE*****


"The mayor is all bent out of shape about these killings" said the chief looking straight into Deck's eyes. He noticed that his friend was getting upset with his initial tone of inquiry, he felt, explanation was needed. The three murder victims were employed by the mayors largest donor in the city. The Beauchamp family name carried heavy weight in New Orleans politics. 
"I know where the pressure is coming from. We all know shit rolls down hill." answered Deck calmly. 
Decimus was a good detective. His training in psychology told him that this wasn't a psychopath they were dealing with. This was something else he could't put his fingers on yet. The victims were all strong middle aged men, well known in the night life as the young Beauchamp's companions and to take them wasn't and easy task. Their bodies were found in the same vicinity, naked, their throats slashed. No other injuries were apparent with the exception on one who had some small bruises on his wrists but only very faintly recognizable. They were murdered at some other place. Why were the bodies moved to this secluded alley? Why would one take such a risk as moving them when the alligator infested Bayou would take care of their disposal without a trace? Does the scene suggests something crucial in solving the case?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

"You're damn right it does," retorted the chief. Then in a milder tone. "Just get out of here and see what you can dig up... Preferably not another body. OK?"
"You bet. I'd like to question Jeannot Beauchamp. He appears to be avoiding me." Added Decimus.
"I'll see what I can do to set something up." Replied the chief. " Now get out of here and do something about that outfit."
"You got it chief." Returned Decimus as he exited the office and strode down the hall.
It was still early and there were a lot of people still looking at the night reports as he went through the station. The city of New Orleans was a busy place and with that came crime. It was the responsibility of these men and women to attempt to keep a lid on things and not let it boil over into anarchy. Unfortunately sometimes that wasn't even possible. Humanity as a whole sometimes became a raging beast that could not be contained.

******SMILE*****

ISSUES WITH YOUTUBE - WILL INSERT LATER


----------



## defcon4

She recalled when she picked the scum up one by one then lured them into her fishing cabin on the Bayou. It was on a small island she also owned approachable only on water. It had a large living room what also served as bedroom, a small kitchen, bathroom and a pantry. The living room had wall to wall carpet laid over there wooden floor and the walls had tapestry from ceiling to floor. It was a very strange arrangement she came up with. Both, under the carpet and tapestry alike there was a layer of visqueen. 
She made sure the men were comfortable with her. She used felt lined hand cuffs to restrain her victims as part of a kinky foreplay and then revealed her true identity having the satisfaction seeing the horror in their eyes. When she finished her gruesome act, she removed the wall coverings, carpet, tapestry and visqueen splattered with the squirting blood and burned them. She took a shower under the outside deck shower head washing the blood away into the Bayou. Not a chance for blue light stain discovery. 
The system failed her. She suspected far reaching Beauchamp tentacles influencing the investigation until it came to a screeching halt.


----------



## shadow355

skye said:


> one more
> 
> thing
> 
> does anybody read at all?
> 
> does anybody owns a real book library here?
> 
> just one of you?
> 
> one ?
> 
> Lord I know the answer already
> 
> spare me the awful answer


 
 I have written one book, a Military & Spy book. About 400 pages long. I need to get a lawyer, not just any lawyer ( as I have been told ) - but an Intellectual Property lawyer to protect it. I want it protected before I have it edited by a professional...and sent off to a publisher(s) for considering being printed. I will say I am proud of it....I think I done a GREAT job for it being the first book I have written.

If I don't get it published before I croak, maybe my niece will have some "Chump Change" from the book ( Really, I hope it does better than Chump Change, I worked hard on it and done mounds of research ).

  Geeze, I never thought getting a book published could be so difficult - and when I asked locally about legal advice, all I got was wrong turns and downplayed advice. The nearest "I.P" lawyer, as one legal professional told me......is about two hours away, when the phone book is full of them at 35 minutes away to the north.

 I have started on a second book, A spy book and I have about 40 pages of it done. Research is one of the hardest things. Trying to be as factual as you can.....or if not as fact, not being to far in the clouds that it is ridiculous.

 I have many ideas and thoughts, but want to put them in the right sequence inside the book.

 The characters have to be powerful, and stand out like a flood light on a dark night. I try my best at giving them great lines, being as descriptive as possible so the reader can actually picture everything in their mind. What the character is actually going through and what are they doing. What is their surroundings, and what are they feeling. It is not easy writing a GOOD book, one that you can be proud to put your name on.


 Shadow 355


----------



## Damaged Eagle

It had taken months to realize that if justice was to be done it would have to be by her hand. By now the young Beauchamp should understand the nature of the danger unless he was a complete idiot. Three bodies left in the same alley where he had committed his violation should be clue enough where the danger lied. he would act and soon. Perhaps an assassin given guidance as to where to look for clues that would lead to her. It was time to take precautions. She could almost feel the hounds on her trail, both police and paid assassins, relentlessly searching for that clue that would lead to her. She knew that Jeannot Beauchamp would toss the police only enough to flush her out for the real hunters to do their work. However she had a plan to make that backfire on him. Her time hunting with her father who served in the US Marine Corps throughout the North American continent and Europe when she was younger had well prepared her for this type of game.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## defcon4

She fondly remembered her father of late how he trained her and protected her especially after the horrendous crime committed against her. She recalled, when she regained consciousness after the emergency surgery and shortly thereafter her condition was stabilized, her father immediately transferred her to a small private clinic in Switzerland. When she was admitted in the emergency room she was listed as Jane Doe in the hospital and in police files to protect her identity. Police sources were quoted in newspapers that the rape victim died in the hospital. Beauchamp had no idea the BJ was alive. After her recovery she attended to the University of Paris and earned her masters diploma at Sorbonne. She disappeared and was as good as dead for everybody after her case was closed. When she came back to take the family business over after her father's death, she was a changed woman. Her demeanor, speech and her appearance were transformed into a classy, well educated beautiful woman who knew business.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

It was through her father's business she had been able to infiltrate and discover the information that she had accumulated about the young Beauchamp. Even now she was able to enter and leave various Beauchamp interests as a businesswoman who provided services with little trouble. Today she was scheduled to meet with the manager of a Beauchamp restaurant in the downtown district. The restaurant was one of the lesser hangouts of the Jeannot but she thought it might prove useful in knowing it's layout. She had heard rumors that an important occasion was being planned. An event that would most likely be private and held at that particular restaurant.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

She entered the establishment striding across the plush burgundy carpet to the polished mahogany and brass counter. The woman wearing a black vest with white blouse tending the bar recognized her and poured a French Chardonnay without asking while indicating with her deep brown eyes the corner table. A man sat there dressed in a slate gray suit smoking a cigar while sipping on a shot of something amber. His eyes were dark and hard as he surveyed his surroundings and would most likely prove a tough customer but then that was the typical Beauchamp representative.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## shadow355

Damaged Eagle said:


> The killer stalked the murky late night streets intent on seeking her next victim. The thrill and obsession of the hunt was like a insatiable hunger that burned deep in her psyche. The screams and struggles of her prior victims resonated like a symphony through her thoughts as she stopped at the corner of a busy wind swept street. The downtown area was a lush hunting ground for this mistress of death.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> (Feel free to add the next paragraph or even sentence.)




 Gee-whiz.

 A little too descriptive is it not. Seems like the melodramatic went overboard. Adjectives abound.

 I am on my second book that I am writing. I am trying to have the characters discuss and talk.......more than just simple paragraphs that you find in some books ; where the characters do not talk for four or five pages. 

 A book is a story, let the characters tell the story. I do not like to read four to six pages of paragraphs that is just garbled talk that the author put in just to make their page count higher. I like for my books to be a movie on pages......where the characters tell the events and story line. The characters.......ARE THE BOOK, and I like for the reader to be interested in my characters. Characters that the reader can picture in their minds - their attitude, demeanor - intellect - ability. What they feel, what they see and what they hear. How they are dressed, where they are going and where they have gone. Characters tell the story, and the story should be simple.

 I add power words to my book ; but not every sentence. I don't use language that where it would take a Harvard or a Yale Grad to figure it out. I don't set down to write, just to be writing.....I take pride in the books I write ; and as of now......am very proud of them. I have completed my first book ; and am about 50 or so pages into my second book. I don't type to type, I research, think and plan ahead ; then put it on the computer screen - and I still find myself editing or fine tuning.

 My plan......is to keep the reader interested. I want them to read the book, and see a portion inside the book, not wanting to put it down....because they want to see what happens next - who goes where ; or how does the outcome of this particular secion of the book turnout.

 Books are supposed to be fun to read - the reader as if they were there living the events themselves. The characters in the book are actually surrounding the reader ; the reader can feel their breath. Fun - suspense - downtimes and tragedy. Laugh, cry, root for and suspense in how it will turn out - this is what a book is supposed to be. 

 I read a David Kilcullen book on Counter-Insurgency awhile back. He wrote it like he was doing a presentation for a Masters Class in college. Fancy terms, complicated sentences......like he was wanting to prove to his readers he was educated. He tried too hard - his book was informative...but boring and dull. He wrote the book, like he was an over educated idiot.

 Books are read by teens in high school, all the way to retired adults. Speak on their level. Keep the reader interested. Make the book enjoyable and fun to read, not complicated


    Shadow 355


----------



## Damaged Eagle

shadow355 said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killer stalked the murky late night streets intent on seeking her next victim. The thrill and obsession of the hunt was like a insatiable hunger that burned deep in her psyche. The screams and struggles of her prior victims resonated like a symphony through her thoughts as she stopped at the corner of a busy wind swept street. The downtown area was a lush hunting ground for this mistress of death.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> (Feel free to add the next paragraph or even sentence.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee-whiz.
> 
> A little too descriptive is it not. Seems like the melodramatic went overboard. Adjectives abound.
> 
> I am on my second book that I am writing. I am trying to have the characters discuss and talk.......more than just simple paragraphs that you find in some books ; where the characters do not talk for four or five pages.
> 
> A book is a story, let the characters tell the story. I do not like to read four to six pages of paragraphs that is just garbled talk that the author put in just to make their page count higher. I like for my books to be a movie on pages......where the characters tell the events and story line. The characters.......ARE THE BOOK, and I like for the reader to be interested in my characters. Characters that the reader can picture in their minds - their attitude, demeanor - intellect - ability. What they feel, what they see and what they hear. How they are dressed, where they are going and where they have gone. Characters tell the story, and the story should be simple.
> 
> I add power words to my book ; but not every sentence. I don't use language that where it would take a Harvard or a Yale Grad to figure it out. I don't set down to write, just to be writing.....I take pride in the books I write ; and as of now......am very proud of them. I have completed my first book ; and am about 50 or so pages into my second book. I don't type to type, I research, think and plan ahead ; then put it on the computer screen - and I still find myself editing or fine tuning.
> 
> My plan......is to keep the reader interested. I want them to read the book, and see a portion inside the book, not wanting to put it down....because they want to see what happens next - who goes where ; or how does the outcome of this particular secion of the book turnout.
> 
> Books are supposed to be fun to read - the reader as if they were there living the events themselves. The characters in the book are actually surrounding the reader ; the reader can feel their breath. Fun - suspense - downtimes and tragedy. Laugh, cry, root for and suspense in how it will turn out - this is what a book is supposed to be.
> 
> I read a David Kilcullen book on Counter-Insurgency awhile back. He wrote it like he was doing a presentation for a Masters Class in college. Fancy terms, complicated sentences......like he was wanting to prove to his readers he was educated. He tried too hard - his book was informative...but boring and dull. He wrote the book, like he was an over educated idiot.
> 
> Books are read by teens in high school, all the way to retired adults. Speak on their level. Keep the reader interested. Make the book enjoyable and fun to read, not complicated
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...






This is an open group book. Feel free to add some to it and...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------

